# Epson 3000



## ozzieramirez (May 8, 2007)

thinking about picking up an epson 3000 but dont know what type of ink to use for the film. Do it use special ink and will this ink be around for the next couple of yrs since this printer is no longer being manufacutered.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The 3000 uses dye ink. Dye film costs half the price of pigment inkjet film.

I don't think anyone can tell you how long you would be able to buy replacement ink in the future, but when you consider how much money you will make from using the 3000 to make positives (which is a mission critical function of screen printing), and almost every other printer on the face of the earth will cost more to own and operate, what are you worried about?


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

We've got one and love it. There are some places where you can buy the ink in bulk. I would recommend it. And get a bulk system as well. If you do a lot of films, it will help save a lot of money.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, those old epsons are great. I have a 1520 that I use daily. I always wonder when it's going to crap out on me. So I've been shopping for a backup. Seems like there really isn't a worthy replacement in the newer Epson line. I might just have to buy another used 1520 or 3000 for backup.


----------



## ozzieramirez (May 8, 2007)

thanks for the info. Just picked up an epson 3000 for $50 bucks... Now where is the best place to order ink for it.. any suggestions..


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Try Ink Cartridges ~ Inkjet Cartridges ~ Inkjet Refill Kits ~ Fine Art Paper ~ Inkjet Ink ~ Laser Toner ~ Inksupply.com they sell it by the cartridge or bulk. I buy it bulk and then mix 4 parts black to 1 part magenta to block the UV light from the exposure unit.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I see that the epson 3000 prints 17x22". I need a printer which can print at least 16.5 x 21.5 so this is perfect, however does it print well? It looks like an old machine, but its still priced at $600!?

I currently use an epson 1280 for films and it has worked great and still does, but I need an additional film printer which can printer at least 16.5 x 21.5. The epson 4880 sounds great, but its expensive! Any suggestions?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The 3000 still works great. I'tll just keep printing dark blacks.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

out da box said:


> The 3000 still works great. I'tll just keep printing dark blacks.


Thanks, isn't printing dark blacks good? lol Maybe I misunderstood you.

I found one on craigslist for $100!!! Too bad it was already bought!!!


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Where would you find the transparencies to print on though? Would you also still use waterproof transparencies?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, I found another Epson 3000 for sale, printable up to 17 x 22, my understanding is this is kind of an old printer, I assume as it needs to be plugged via serial port. We currently use an Epson 1280 with max film printing of 13x19. 

My only problem is that the Epson 3000 ink cartridges are outrageously priced at $69 per ink. So, for CMYK, it is a total of $276. Are these tanks huge or something?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

FWIW, I buy epson ink cartridges on ebay for $40 to $50 for my 3000, and get my films from posjet out on the west coast.

My 3000 has started putting very slight horizontal banding in the films, which shows up in washout after burning screens, but I can get rid of them. I need to get out the book and see what the problem is. Has this occurred for anyone else?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I print at 1440 with glossy paper as the media setting. It will band with the 720 setting. And yes- dark black is good.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I didn't change any settings, just started banding. Hmm. I'll fool with it tomorrow...
Where do you guys buy your 3000 ink? ebay?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

The person selling the printer is asking $150 for the Epson 3000, would you pay that much for it?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Henry, Yes! I paid like $800 for mine, refurbished through posjet.com, but that did include some sort of warranty. Mine was messed up during shipping and I shipped it back to the place and they fixed it up.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

The 3000 is a workhorse, a little slow though. The banding usually comes from not having the print heads aligned properly.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am meeting the buyer on Friday to purchase the Epson 3000. Seems like a good buy. I hope it works as well as they say it does, otherwise Im out $150! lol I guess that's considered peanuts versus a Epson 4880.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Guys, hopefully someone can chime in, as I'm having some horizontal banding still, and not dark films. I did change the black cartridge not too long ago, hopefully it's not a bad one, but my next step I guess would be to swap it out. I have done the print head alignment process on the printer, I have the media set to glossy on the printer, in photoshop I have everything set correctly, never changed it from when it printed super dark films. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rotten Cotton (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm having the same problem. Instead of pure black I'm getting faint horizontal lines.

Been using my epson 3000 for two years, haven't changed anything, drivers are good, and I tried the print head alignment and nothing seems to work. 

any help would be appreciated! thanks -shawn


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

You probably have a clogged print head.. Do the nozzle test to see. If that's it, do the cartridge cycle about 7 times or so. If its getting better each time, then keep doing it. It not, take an eye dropper and drop some windex (5 drops or so) on the pad where the black ink head rests (google "epson 3000 windex" for more information) and let it sit over night. Before printing the next time, do a cartridge cleaning and then nozzle test to see where you are.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Epson 3000 ink makes great positives and doesn't clog the head like some third party inks.
The ink is the same as in the 9000 which has cheaper 220ml carts - you need to remove a couple of tabs to get it to fit.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I've since as long as I can remember have to print at 1440 to avoid banding. I cannot print film at any other resolution or I get horizontal banding. But at 1440 it's super crisp and dark.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I've seen old inks fail to print well, I think that they get more viscous. 
I've always used 720dpi but used a bigger dot (RIPs let you do that).
I assume that you're using genuine Epson inks?
Are you using a proper film i.e. Agfa Copyjet or equivalent? the dot gain is bigger - fills in gaps a bit better.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I have my eye on a "new" in box Epson Stylus Color 1520 for $300 (at least it's listed as never used) Is this similar to the 3000? I think it has the same settings. does anyone think this is a good deal?
Thanks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It's the predecessor to the 3000, as I remember it handled A2/43cm wide paper but only printed on the centre ~34cm.
Plus it's a lot slower and has minute cartridges.
I wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Dave. that's the kind of advice I was looking for. I thought with all of the information on this forum and the "other" it would be easy to decide on a good wide format ink jet for negatives, but I am just more confused.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I sell printers for positive/negatives.
My current range is the 4450/7450 Film printers.
They have good registration and the inks are excellent for the job.
Older ranges include the 4000 which is pretty good and the 3000 which struggles with registration (not a roll printer), but is a real workhorse.
For good output you need the right film and a decent RIP. People get functional positives with vellums/laserprinters and all sorts but I can't supply things that basically only just work.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks, again Dave, how about any thoughts on this one. I did not contact yet to get more info.
"Epson Stylus Pro 7500 large format printer, plus archival paper. $250 or best offer"


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Buy it now, swop the inks to dye.
Has 3000 heads, 3000 ink and registers perfectly.
Replacing heads is also cheap.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> The person selling the printer is asking $150 for the Epson 3000, would you pay that much for it?


I paid 1200 for mine new (years ago) with a RIP and some extra ink. For 150 bucks, you can now print 17x22 ink-jet film. For the 500 bucks or so that an Epson R1900 is, you can only print 13x19.

You do the math.

Ink is very easy to find. I've used multiple sources online just googling epson 3000 ink.

Standard epson 3000 ink is DYE BASED which means you can use the less expensive non-waterproof ink jet film. However, I only use waterproof film. I find it holds fine lines and reduces dot gain that much more than regular dye films where it's crucial (i.e. halftones). Also, I keep positives for repeat customers and in the summer my shop can get humid. I never have to worry about positives getting messed up because dye film won't protect from moisture on your hands or in the air.

I would buy it for the 150. The ink is expensive if you buy Epson carts or FastINK. Just google and you'll be amazed what's out there.


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

ebay is a good place to start... and yes the price for the replacement cartridges is 60+ per color c m y or k....

3000's are great printers till they are dying then they are more trouble than their worth... banding could be the film or the heads. cleaning the unit only works when your in the middle of a print. (so ive heard) i have never had any luck fixing my heads when their clogged... a tech is the only way to solve the problem...

epson has stopped manufacturing the 3000 inks so ebay used has been the only way to get genuine black inks... i tried the cheap refill plces and within 2 months the 3000 clogged beyond repair. ??? also the tech told me the heads are also not manufactured any longer so he had to find it used as well... it seems our 3000 era might be closing to an end.... i hope not.


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

hell ya... 150 where ? // ill buy it


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The 3000 ink is the same as the 9000 so buy a T407 220ml cartridge and break a couple of lugs off.


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

hmmmm... really? price comparable ?


----------



## sigmo (Jun 9, 2008)

darque said:


> ... it seems our 3000 era might be closing to an end.... i hope not.


Not if I can help it. I have hundreds of new heads and lots of printers. Epson has not discontinued the heads, only who they sell them to. No worries!


----------



## epsonowner (Jan 5, 2010)

I have one I am selling with inks and paper, it's 200 I am in the Connecticut


----------

